# Uralectric



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

HI guys been a while but I worked a bit
I've bought this Ural in Poland



















very nice 1955 model in fair condition
but sidecar has to go away by now 







so everything btw


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

It ended with a 20kw golden motor & a 300amp kelly


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

with a bit of this 







& a bit of that 







the old soviet sidevalve is going baaaaaad !!!


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

I love it













It brought me to heaven


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

400 x 18/650 giving 160 Volts 350 instant amps in the tank
View attachment 66945
View attachment 66953


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

with an extra 400 cells it is unridable with the drum brakes













found a twin cam hub but noway...bike is curently on a front disc conversion


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice work
now you can join French Communist Party.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Put the sidecar back on and use it to carry the batteries.?


----------



## Furylectric (Jan 24, 2016)

no need in fact but I was planning on wiring a hub motor on the side car & loading it with battery but i don't realy like side cars & the bike is running great solo , this is my first Ebike & I will enjoy it as soon as I put it back together , final drive is on a rebirth & bike is unbuilt by now , the golden is pulling very hard I'm very blasted by the perf


----------



## GoElectric (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi. Nice to see your bike, I'm sure it is a lot of fun. It sounds like you are happy with the Golden motor, but I've read some bad things about them, so am interested in why you chose it.

Jim


----------



## Big Malky (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi. Thinking of doing the same with a Ural outfit.
Where did you get the motor and batteries from?


----------

